# looking for evil fairy tale ideas



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

My theme this year is childrens fairy tales and stories gone wrong. i am in need from all you goul and gals some awsome ideas for this party theme. so far im going to make 3 pig heads mounted on the wall
tin man with his chest open with real ribs inside for eating.
goldilocks on my bear rug (repurpose my zombie girl from last year)
hansel and gretal type kitchen
In desperate need for more idea's or pics for this theme as im just starting it now.
myself i will be bad alice with a chelsea cut mouth 
any idea's would be greatly appreciated
thank you


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I was going to 

I have an Alice in Wonderland board and a scary tales board on my pinterest if you need ideas...links in my signature. ..


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Love your ideas so far!

Here's a few suggestions:

Snow White in a pile of rotten, wormy apples
Rapuzunel's long, long, long gold hair full of creepy crawlies etc.
Rumplestiltskin (he's just an ugly magical troll! - but you could probably find a prop idea in the story.)
A zombie Cheshire Cat
A rotting corpse Sleeping Beauty that no prince would kiss (here's another idea - make a kissing booth! Sort of a trick or treat thing in reverse where they have to answer a fairy tale trivia question or kiss Sleeping "Beauty")


If you read the original fairy tales, you'll find a lot more ideas. The real stories are creepy and evil - not at all the Disney versions most people know.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

the stories are very evil and gruesome. thats what got me interested. great idea's love the pile of apples idea  thanks so much.
also gonna repurpose my werewolf to be ripping apart red riding hood...


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

^^^^DEAD riding hood

I may be doing this theme next year.....


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I posted some creepy illumination pages I made for my scary tales party last yr, check it out. 
If you like/need the original files to print, let me know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Sherry is doing Twisted Tales, too.

Be sure to post some pics.

off with the head! Off with the head!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the link to the illumination pages i made

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...8121-scary-tales-2013-illumination-pages.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I did dark Alice in wonderland last year there is a photo album in my profile of it maybe some ideas for you


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Go to my Albums and check out Dark and Secret Pandimonium Shadow Show pics, we did twisted fairy tales that year, might give you an idea or two. Good luck!


----------



## Tim Correia (Aug 7, 2014)

How about a little miss Muffet wrapped up in spiderwebs with a giant spider crawling down towards her?

Also a Cheshire cat with a bloody arm sticking out of his mouth.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

wow thanks everyone. been so busy with renovations i havnt had a chance to look here or even think of halloween. I know , what !! have gone as far as to make an apple with teeth and thats it.renovations done this weekend and then its all about halloween. thanks again everyone


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

You are in luck! I have been saving lots of ideas for a scary tale theme party. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/
A different tale per room would be a fun idea.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Here is some music that would help set the tone...

Grimm Tales by Nox Arcana

http://www.noxarcana.com/grimm.html


----------

